# New Jersey scheduled to adopt the 2011 NEC.



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

New Jersey is scheduled to adopt the 2011 NEC on 5/7/12 with modifications. The modications can be found in the UCC . There will be a six month grace period where the applicant can apply for the permit under the 2008 NEC. The grace period expires 11/7/12 at which time all new permit applications will be issued under the 2011 NEC. Any work performed on existing structures will still fall under the ReHab SubCode and the 2008 NEC.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you post the modifications.. NY never does cool things like that..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why does NJ get a sticky? I don't remember any other states getty a sticky for this.:no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Why does NJ get a sticky? I don't remember any other states getty a sticky for this.:no:



:laughing:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

B4T said:


> Can you post the modifications.. NY never does cool things like that..


The modifications will not be available until the UCC is updated. However, my source in the DCA has informed me that the modifications are simular to 2008 NEC modifications found here (on page 63). When the modifications are made public, I will update this post.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Why does NJ get a sticky? I don't remember any other states getty a sticky for this.:no:


You don't look very hard, do you?


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

B4T said:


> Can you post the modifications.. NY never does cool things like that..


yes they do

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/html/codes_and_reference_materials/nec.shtml


----------



## masterdiver (May 8, 2012)

new jersey adopted the 2011 NEC today 5/7/2012


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I usually wait for the NEMA Code Alerts email:
http://www.nema.org/stds/fieldreps/codealerts/

I haven't received the acceptance email, only the proposed amendments from 1/25/12:
http://www.nema.org/stds/fieldreps/codealerts/20120125nj.cfm

I signed up for the emails in 2005? ...every 3 years I get 2 emails ~ thats awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Celtic said:


> I usually wait for the NEMA Code Alerts email:
> http://www.nema.org/stds/fieldreps/codealerts/
> 
> I haven't received the acceptance email, only the proposed amendments from 1/25/12:
> ...


Yea I didn't get the acceptance email yet either

What's up with that?

It is kinda early. I thought we wouldn't adopt the 2011 until 2013


----------



## masterdiver (May 8, 2012)

i recieved an email from the DCA today reguarding the 2011 nec adoption


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Yea I didn't get the acceptance email yet either
> 
> What's up with that?


As near as I can tell, the April meeting was cancelled
http://www.nj.gov/dca/divisions/codes/advisory/uccboard.html




19kilosparky984 said:


> It is kinda early. I thought we wouldn't adopt the 2011 until 2013


ummm..it's the 2011 NEC NJ would accept.


I hope you have your CEUs squared away


----------



## masterdiver (May 8, 2012)

i got the email about the 2011 nec today from the DCA


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

masterdiver said:


> i recieved an email from the DCA today reguarding the 2011 nec adoption


...and how is the '11 NEC being amended?


----------



## masterdiver (May 8, 2012)

http://www.nj.gov/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_rule_proposals/p2012_009_5_23_3_16.pdf


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

masterdiver said:


> http://www.nj.gov/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_rule_proposals/p2012_009_5_23_3_16.pdf


Those are the proposals..NOT a letter of acceptance.










...check the dates/language.


----------



## masterdiver (May 8, 2012)

you asked HOW it was being ammended, during the comment period there were no changes. so that is how it was adopted.


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

Celtic said:


> I usually wait for the NEMA Code Alerts email:
> http://www.nema.org/stds/fieldreps/codealerts/
> 
> I haven't received the acceptance email, only the proposed amendments from 1/25/12:
> ...


a ghost? who let the ghost in?


----------



## masterdiver (May 8, 2012)

a ghost


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

So does anyone have anything proving this?

I think this is just a rumor


----------



## masterdiver (May 8, 2012)

http://www.nj.gov/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/rule_proposals_adoptions.html

its listed on the DCA site , the 2011 NEC was adopted may 7 2011


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

19kilosparky984 said:


> So does anyone have anything proving this?
> 
> I think this is just a rumor


I received an email from Rob Austin, DCA Code Specialist, and he stated that the 2011 NEC was adopted yesterday with a six month grace period. The proposal can be found here and the official notification here. Interestingly, we are still using some of the 2005 NEC requirements for 210.8.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

masterdiver said:


> you asked HOW it was being ammended, during the comment period there were no changes. so that is how it was adopted.


I have yet to see ANY documentation stating the PROPOSED amendments have been ACCEPTED.

It may seem like a play on words, but it isn't.

You may submit a proposal to a customer for work...but until its accepted you only have a proposal.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I have yet to see ANY documentation stating the PROPOSED amendments have been ACCEPTED.
> 
> It may seem like a play on words, but it isn't.
> 
> You may submit a proposal to a customer for work...but until its accepted you only have a proposal.





masterdiver said:


> http://www.nj.gov/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/rule_proposals_adoptions.html
> 
> its listed on the DCA site , the 2011 NEC was adopted may 7 2011


..and now we have proof :thumbsup:

TY


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

emahler said:


> a ghost? who let the ghost in?


:thumbsup:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Proposed? accepted? To try and cut through it 

Is New jersey going to enforce arc fault protection?
Do packaged spas and hot tubs need equipotential bonding?


----------



## masterdiver (May 8, 2012)

yes to both answers, they have been in effect in nj.


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

Certificates????


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

N PHILLY KID said:


> Certificates????


maybe.

What are you talking about?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

this is a good thread. I think this year im going to have to actually pay a little closer attention...I did a good job sticking my foot im my mouth last year...:whistling2:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

cabletie said:


> Proposed? accepted? To try and cut through it
> 
> Is New jersey going to enforce arc fault protection?
> Do packaged spas and hot tubs need equipotential bonding?


AFCI will be required with certain ammendments. Including the adopted ReHab subcode.

Listed package units of spas will not require the EBG unless installation instructions require it.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

The six month grace period expired on 11/7/12. All work performed under permits applied for on or after 11/7/12 shall comply with the 2011 NEC and adopted ammendments.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

electures said:


> The six month grace period expired on 11/7/12. All work performed under permits applied for on or after 11/7/12 shall comply with the 2011 NEC and adopted ammendments.


I forgot all about that.

I'm just dealing with flooded romex and rewires.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I forgot all about that.
> 
> I'm just dealing with flooded romex and rewires.


Check out my other post including links to DCA website. Lot of good information.


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

When I was doing my HHS with drebitko he told us that NJ had the most adored administrative code in the country, I guess between NJ and FL that's true but only because NJ invests a ton of money in the states UCC and they have in place a DCA that inspectors can make a simple phone call on a technical or admin issues. I was Galloways SCO and DCA was always there when and if we had a peed off contractor, one or two times I called Trenton and agreed on a determination. I can also vouch for NJ BEC who licenses contractors, it's the absolute very best.


----------



## KEITHDAVIS2015 (Apr 29, 2015)

electures said:


> new jersey is scheduled to adopt the 2011 nec on 5/7/12 with modifications. The modications can be found in the ucc . There will be a six month grace period where the applicant can apply for the permit under the 2008 nec. The grace period expires 11/7/12 at which time all new permit applications will be issued under the 2011 nec. Any work performed on existing structures will still fall under the rehab subcode and the 2008 nec.


 nj should be a little more speedy and curtious about updating the nec. Some people time to become licensed may be prolonged now that the rules and requirements have changed


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

Why does a 9 year old post show up in new, when the last comment was made on April 29, 2015 ?

ps just realized it’s a sticker or pin up


----------

